# Swedish: "därför att" vs. "eftersom"



## ceci '79

Hej!

What is the difference in meaning and use between the adverb "_därför att_" and the conjunction "_eftersom_"?

I was told that it is better to begin a sentence with "eftersom":

- _Eftersom jag inte kan svenska gjorde jag min beställning på engelska._

But could I also say the following? What is the difference between these examples?

a) _Eftersom jag inte kan svenska gjorde jag min beställning på engelska._
b)_ Jag gjorde min beställning på engelska eftersom jag inte kan svenska._
c) _Jag gjorde min beställning på engelska därför att jag inte kan svenska._
d) _Därför att jag inte kan svenska gjorde jag min beställning på engelska._

Tusen tack i förväg.
Ceci


----------



## robbie_SWE

The truth is that there isn't a big difference. You have to go with the feeling (how long have you studied Swedish??). 

But you should actually not start a sentence with a conjunction (I'm such a hypocrite  ) (*eftersom* and *därför att* are conjunctions). To make it easier to understand the nuances, one could say the following: 

därför att ("för att" can also be used): _so, for that reason, hence...(_*da/per ciò, cosi*_)_

eftersom = _because, since etc. (_*perché, poiché*_)_

Does this help? 

Let me know if you need a more thorough explanation!!!

*Saluti*

  robbie


----------



## ceci '79

Tusen tack, Robbie!  *Grazie mille!*

Jag är så glad att du finns här på WRF och att du besvarade min fråga! Inte ens min lärare hade lyckats förklara den här skillnaden för mig. Äntligen har jag förstått den!



			
				robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> *eftersom* and *därför att* are conjunctions


 
You are right, they are both conjunctions. For a moment I had confused "därför att" with "därför" (as in - _Jag försov mig. *Därför *missade jag tåget_). That is an adverb.  Thank you for correcting me. 



			
				robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> How long have you studied Swedish?


 
Jag har läst svenska i drygt tre månader. _Därför_  har jag ännu inte hunnit utveckla en intuitiv känsla för språket. Jag hoppas att den kommer med tiden! 



			
				robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> But you should actually not start a sentence with a conjunction.


.
 Så är den första meningen bättre än den andra, ur stilmässig synvinkel? 

1) _Jag skulle inte behöva tala engelska om jag talade flytande svenska._

2) _Om jag talade flytande svenska skulle jag inte behöva tala engelska._

Och behöver man en komma efter bisatsen, eller skulle meningen se "tysk" ut?

3-a)_ Om jag talade flytande svenska, skulle jag inte behöva tala engelska._
3-b) _Eftersom jag inte kan svenska, gjorde jag min beställning på engelska._

Tack! Ti ringrazio di cuore!

Ceci


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ti esprimi pressoché perfetto! Sei sicuro che hai solamente 3 mese di studi??!!!

Jag tycker att din förmåga att uttrycka dig på svenska är otrolig! Du har verkligen flytt med språket! 

Till dina frågor: 




> 2) _Om jag talade flytande svenska skulle jag inte behöva tala engelska._


 

Den andra meningen låter mycket bättre i mina öron än den första (den första meningen känns mest som en direktöversättning). 




> 3-a)_ Om jag talade flytande svenska_





> _,  skulle jag inte behöva tala engelska._




Hm...jag tror att vi kan utesluta kommatecknet här. 




> 3-b) _Eftersom jag inte kan svenska_





> _, gjorde jag min beställning på engelska._




Här behövs det ett kommatecken. I det här fallet är det ok att starta meningen med en konjunktion, eftersom meningen blir starkare. 

Behöver du hjälp någon gång, säg bara till! 

  robbie


----------



## ceci '79

Tack så mycket, Robbie!  

Ceci


----------



## María Madrid

robbie_SWE said:


> But you should actually not start a sentence with a conjunction (I'm such a hypocrite  ) (*eftersom* and *därför att* are conjunctions).


 
Jag vet att den här är en gammal tråd men i fall du läser det här... 

När jag läste svenska fick jag lära mig att man skulle aldrig börja en mening med därfor att, precis som du säger, utan att man skulle använda eftersom istället, dvs, det var helt rätt att börja en mening med eftersom. Stämmer inte det? Hälsningar, M


----------



## robbie_SWE

María Madrid said:


> Jag vet att den här är en gammal tråd men i fall du läser det här...
> 
> När jag läste svenska fick jag lära mig att man skulle aldrig börja en mening med därfor att, precis som du säger, utan att man skulle använda eftersom istället, dvs, det var helt rätt att börja en mening med eftersom. Stämmer inte det? Hälsningar, M


 
Man skall egentligen inte börja en mening med en konjunktion (överhuvudtaget), men det finns ingen i mitt avlånga land som inte gör det . "Eftersom" känns ändå lite malplacerat i början av en mening, men jag tycker inte att du bör oroa dig för detta. Svenskan är ett otroligt liberalt språk! 

MVH

 robbie


----------



## Lugubert

Till vardags:

_Jag beställde på engelska för jag kan inte svenska._

Be mig inte förklara eller analysera...



			
				robbie said:
			
		

> Du har verkligen flytt med språket!


 
Knappast "försvunnit med språket", utan "Du har verkligen flyt i språket!", väl?


----------



## robbie_SWE

Lugubert said:


> Till vardags:
> 
> _Jag beställde på engelska för jag kan inte svenska._
> 
> Be mig inte förklara eller analysera...
> 
> 
> 
> Knappast "försvunnit med språket", utan "Du har verkligen flyt i språket!", väl?


 
Jepp, helt rätt. Du vet hur vi ungdomar är. Vi kollar aldrig två gånger!


----------



## María Madrid

robbie_SWE said:


> jag tycker inte att du bör oroa dig för detta. Svenskan är ett otroligt liberalt språk!


Jo, det är ju inga problem att göra sig förståd, men handlar inte så mycket om att klara sig än att inte slarva med språket. Mina lärare var ju svenskar, utbildade SFI lärare, så jag undrade bara. Hälsningar, M


----------



## RMP

I vardagligt tal bland yngre har ordet "eftersom" börjat kontamineras i dubbel bemärkelse. Som en trolig kontamination i grammatisk bemärkelse med "därför att" har det kontaminerats i betydelsen skräpats ner och förfulats av ett irriterande "att". Nyligen har jag t o m sett konstruktionen "eftersom att" på Storstockholms lokaltrafiks hemsida, så nu börjar det närma sig det officiella skriftspråket på allvar. Vansinnigt obildat, tycker jag...


----------



## JohanIII

Måste nog lägga in ett stilistiskt veto mot att börja en förklaring med _Därför att_.
Däremot kan man svara (med en i.o.f.s. icke fullständig sats):
Varför gjorde du din beställning på engelska? (Varför gjorde jag nu min beställning på engelska? Jo...)
(Där)för att jag inte kan svenska.


----------

